

Makerbot in acquisition talks - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324069104578527723929210466.html

======
anigbrowl
If you're not used to the WSJ paywall, access the article via the Google
results page instead:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=3-D+Printer+Firm+MakerBot+in...](https://www.google.com/search?q=3-D+Printer+Firm+MakerBot+in+Acquisition+Talks&oq=3-D+Printer+Firm+MakerBot+in+Acquisition+Talks&aqs=chrome.0.57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

